# History of the Mini



## Darla (Oct 16, 2009)

*History of the Mini*



*Today we will talk about miniskirts, or rather will look at how they have evolved over time, from the moment of their appearance until today. *

Actually it is very interesting to see because fashion has a tendency to return











*A British actress models a mini in 1929*






Marilyn Monroe, in 1947, dresses to take Hollywood by storm






A short white tennis dress with buttons down the front and a lace bodice, circa 1950






Ava Gardner, in 1955, kneels on an ottoman wearing a strapless minidress






British actress and model Jane Birkin wearing a knitted mini-dress






Barbara Eden shows her patriotic side in 1965






A model wears a bold print beach dress in 1966






British actress Charlotte Rampling on the set of 1967's "The Long Duel."






On an iconic LIFE cover, a woman exemplifies the look of the day: long hair, short skirt, lace top, and sandals






Jane Fonda carrying her baby daughter on arrival in Paris in 1969






In 1969, Tina Turner, wearing a dark crocheted mini-dress, posed for this studio portrait






A young Chelsea woman wearing a mini dress and boots in "swinging" London






Stylish minis and cool sandals circa 1973






Debbie Harry of Blondie poses in a black mini-dress and thigh-length boots, June 1977






Liza Minnelli performs at Radio City Music Hall on June 4, 1991, wearing this stunning sequinned mini






British singer Geri Halliwell, a.k.a. Ginger Spice of the Spice Girls, performs in a Union Jack dress, on February 24, 1997






Angelina Jolie, in a stunning mini and golden high heels, at a film premiere in 2004






Lindsay Lohan and her mini attend a party in 2006






Beyonce lets it shine at the Shrine Auditorium in 2006






Sports Illustrated Swimsuit model Yesica Toscanini trades her bathing suit for this exotic mini in 2006

[*Source*]


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 16, 2009)

The mini has come a long way.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 17, 2009)

It does ! It seems it never goes out of style in a way. I remember Ginger spice, y teenage self was wondering how she dared wearing such short dresses


----------



## Darla (Oct 18, 2009)

you know the thing that surprised me and the reason i posted this was that the minis started back in 1928


----------

